# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κλουβί για lovebird & cockatiel

## karakonstantakis

*Εχω όρεξη να δημιουργήσω..... !! Θα φτιάξω ένα κλουβί για Lovebird που να μπορεί όμως να δεχτεί και ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛ μελλοντικά.... !! Εχω διαβάσει αρκετά για διαστάσεις και παραμέτρους (ξύλινο κλουβί θα είναι χωρίς....ροκανίσματα κλπ για έξω και μέσα στο σπίτι)..... και βγαίνω έξω να ξεκινήσω.... !!! 

Εν αναμονή φώτο....

*

----------


## vicky_ath

Ξύλινο κλουβί για παπαγάλους???? Μήπως να το ξανασκεφτείς???

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δεν θα έχει το πουλί καμία επαφή με το ξύλο !! Δεν θα μπορεί καν να το δαγκώσει !! *

----------


## Ηρακλής

Σε περιμένουμε Αλεξαδρε!!!Αναβης στην αρχή την φωτιά και μετά μας πετάς ένα Εν αναμονή, τι πράγματα είναι αυτά!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Έχεις λοβ?? Και θα πρέπει να είναι τέλειο!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Λοιπών για να σας δω.....Το κλουβί έχει διαστάσεις 1μ Χ 60cm X 60cm (ένα μέτρο, επί 60 πλάτος, επί 60 βάθος) και θα μπεί διπλό κουνελοσυρμα για προστασία όταν το έχω έξω ή από μέσα κουνελόσυρμα και απ' έξω σύτα αλουμινίου (με τον δεύτερο τρόπο μειώνω το βάρος της κατασκευής) !!  . Εδώ θέλω τώρα την γνώμη σας....να το φτιάξω σε ύψος ή σε μήκος ???? Εμένα και της γυναίκας μου μας αρέσει στο ύψος !! Απλά ρωτάω για να δούμε τη βολεύει καλύτερα για τα πουλιά. 1 lovebird από τον Ανδρέα (andreascrete) και ίσως αργότερα 1 ζευγάρι κοκατίλ.. !! Σας μπέρδεψα ε ???  Δείτε της πρώτες φώτο και βλέπουμε....
*



























 :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Σε ύψος σίγουρα ποιο βολικό για τα λοβ και τα κοκατιλ ...
Θα βγει τέλειο μπράβο καλή συνέχεια...

----------


## Oneiropagida

Αλέξανδρε τελικά για άλλη μια φορά αποδεικνύεται πόσο χρυσοχέρης είσαι!!!!! Μπράβο!!!!
Τώρα για αυτό που ρώτησες, ειδικά για τα lovebirds θα σου πρότεινα να το φτιάξεις κατά μήκος γιατί είναι προτιμότερο να έχουν χώρο για να πετάνε και να γυμνάζονται (ειδικά αν δεν είναι τόσο εξημερωμένα για να τα βγάζεις έξω) παρά να σκαρφαλώνουν.....
Αλλά θα μου επιτρέψεις να κάνω μια ερώτηση... θα βάλεις στο ίδιο κλουβί lovebird και cockatiels????? Τα lovebirds είναι πολύ κτητικά πουλάκια για να δεχτούν να μοιραστούν το χώρο τους με κάποιο άλλο πουλάκι, πόσο μάλλον και διαφορετικού είδους......

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Οχι Φανή !! Δεν πρόκειται να μπουν μαζί ! Στο μέλλον αν βάλω Κοκατίλ θα μπουν μόνα τους και μάλιστα μόνο 1 ζευγάρι !! Για αρχή θα μπει μέσα μόνο 1 lovebird δώρο από τον Ανδρέα !! Για ένα βέβαια είναι αρκετά μεγάλο...αλλά αν βρω θα βάλω μέχρι 2 ζευγάρια Love !!*

----------


## Antigoni87

Για να δούμε και τη συνέχεια!! Πολύ ωραίος ο σκελετός! Με τι βερνίκι το έβαψες; Σίγουρα δε θα φτάνει το ράμφος των πουλιών;Γιατί αν φτάνει και ροκανίσουν βαμμένο ξύλο, δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι ασφαλές για αυτά.
Ανυπομονώ για τις επόμενες φωτό! Άντε να κλέψω καμιά ιδέα γιατί μόλις μπει το καλοκαίρι θα κάνω κι εγώ παπαγαλοκατασκευή!!

----------


## marlene

*Φίλε, καλή συνέχεια! 

Όπως κ η Φανή, θεωρώ ότι το κλουβί κατά μήκος θα είναι μακράν καλύτερο! Αλλά, αφού η κατασκευή σου είναι άνετη στις διαστάσεις ίσως να μην έχει κ τόσο σημασία... 
Το κατά μήκος πάντως θεωρείται το καλύτερο!  

( = γυμναστική, μικρές πτήσεις, πιο πολλά παιχνιδάκια που δεν λερώνονται από κουτσουλιές γιατί δεν είναι το ένα πάνω από το άλλο όπως στα κλουβιά καθ'ύψος, κτλ... )*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Παιδιά όντος στο πλάτος θα ήταν ποιο βολικό για τα πουλιά...αλλά τελικά έπρεπε να το κάνω σε ύψος λόγο περιορισμένου χώρου....!!! Στο μήκος δεν μπορώ να το βολέψω μέσα στο σπίτι.... Μου έχουν πιάσει τον χώρο τα ενυδρεία μου.... Υποχρεωτικά λοιπόν ύψος 1 μετρο... χ 60 χ 60 !!* 

*2 Φώτο ακόμα... μπήκε η πίσω πλευρά με κουνελόσυρμα και έφτιαξα και το συρτάρι...βάψιμο αύριο !! 
*

----------


## Efthimis98

Παρα πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη σου !

Οταν λες θα την βαψεις...με μπογιες ;

Νομιζω δεν κανει για παπαγαλους γιατι τα δαγκωνουν για σκαρφαλωσουν τα καγκελα ...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το συρτάρι εννοώ Ευθύμη !! Βαμμένη είναι η κατασκευή με οικολογικό χρώμα νερού !! Ασε που ο παπαγάλος δεν θα μπορεί να δαγκάσει με τον τρόπο που θα φτιαχτεί !!*  :Happy:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Πάμε να συνεχίσουμε την κατασκευή.....έχω δώσει βάσει στην λεπτομέρεια μιας και το κλουβί θα είναι και στο σπίτι μέσα !!! Στα υπόψιν ότι ακόμα έχω πολλά στο μυαλό μου για το.....τελικό φινίρισμα...   

*

*Σκάρα πάνω από το ταψάκι....*


*Τοποθετημένο
*


*Μαστορααααααααααντζα μου !!!! Μην δίνεται βάση στην μπλούζα..... πιτζάμα είναι....χαχαχαχαχαχα  
*



*Το συρτάρι....
*


*Σχεδόν έτοιμη και η πόρτα....
*



*
Το μισό άνοιγμα σταθερά κλειστό και στο πίσω άνοιγμα θα γίνει πορτάκι με μεντεσέδες που θα ανοιγοκλείνει για να βγαίνει το πουλί μελλοντικά...αν πάρουμε κάποια στιγμή ΚΟΚΑΤΙΛ !!!! * 
*Προσέξτε το πλέγμα από πάνω πόσο άσχημο είναι οπτικά.....*


*Και προσέξτε πόσο ομόρφυνε τώρα.... Ετσι ??? Είπαμε λεπτομέρεια...όσο μπορούμε...όσο αυτό είναι δυνατό.... !!*  :Happy: 



*Πάμε τώρα στο πορτάκι που λέγαμε πριν...που θα ανοιγοκλείνει....για να πετύχεις κάτι θέλεις και τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία...έστω και ερασιτεχνικά κάνουν την δουλειά τους !! Ο Λόγος για τ ο συρραπτικό της Stanley... αξίας μόλις 12 ευρώ αν θυμάμαι καλά... το βιδωτικό "επαγγελματικό" μου είχε κοστίσει 230 ευρώ !!!!  
*


*Το αποτέλεσμα μετά και το βάψιμο...πάντα με οικολογικό βερνίκι νερού... καλό ???? Τέλειοοοοοοοο !!* 



*Και το πορτάκι με το ειδικό δεματικό που ανοιγοκλείνει.... όσοι το έχουν δει ξέρουν πως δουλεύει.... Βασικά το καβάτζωσα από μια τηλεόραση sony lcd (το έχουν πίσω για να πιάνουν τα καλώδια).
*

*Αρχισε να σκοτεινιάζει....από το πρωί στην κατασκευή....ώρα να βάλουμε μέσα το κλουβάκι..και "ίσως" αύριο η συνέχεια....αφού μαζέψω κάποια υλικά που χρειάζομαι ακόμα... Προσέξτε και εδώ στην πρόσοψη πόσο άσχημο φαίνεται..... Για να ομορφύνει λοιπόν θα τοποθετήσω ΚΟΡΝΙΖΑ... αυτήν που έχουμε στης μεσόπορτες μας περιμετρικά !! χεχεχεχε 
*

_Και που να ήμουν και μαραγκός.......κρίμα...._  :Evilgrin0039: 


_To Be Continued..._

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πυτζαμα πυτζαμα αλλα τη φορας...Παρ'ολ'αυτα δεν θα επηρεαστω και θα σου πω οτι ΣΚΙΖΕΙΣ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΜΟΥ

----------


## Kostakos

Έχα να πω πως είναι απο τις καλύτερες κατασκευές που έχω δει!!! Άμα έφτιαχνες καμιά 20αρια και τις πουλούσες.... θα η΄σουν πλούσιος χαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## christos78

Πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!!!Αξιος-αξιος

Sent from my HTC Incredible S using Tapatalk

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Εχω σκοπό να ανοίξω στο πλαϊνό άλλο ένα πορτάκι στο.... ίδιο μέγεθος ?? όπου θα μπαίνει και η φωλιά !!! Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος πόσο πρέπει να είναι η πόρτα για την φωλιά ??*

----------


## mitsman

Κανε το 10 επι 10

η τρυπα για φωλια κοκατιλ εχει διαμετρο 7 εκ. περιπου!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καλή παρέα σπίτι σήμερα...οπότε η κατασκευή δεν προχώρησε.... Τοποθέτησα το πορτάκι...μόνο.... 


*








 :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Aχχχ βρε είναι σαν επαγγελματική!!

----------


## teo24

Μα καλα εγω τι κανω τοσες μερες εδω.Ειδηση δεν πηρα.Ειναι τελεια......η μπλουζα σου :Anim 19: .Αλεξανδρε εισαι μαστορας τελεια & παυλα.Οτι πιανουν τα χερια σου το κανουν τελειο. :Party0038: 

Αναμενουμε  ::

----------


## karakonstantakis

*καλημέρα παιδια !! κάπου εδω στο φορουμ ειχα δει πως να φτιάξουμε πορτακια που ανεβοκατεβένουν από κουνελοσυρμα !! θυμάται κανείς που είναι ???*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*ΟΚ τα βρήκα !! Πάω να συνεχίσω....*

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Μα καλα εγω τι κανω τοσες μερες εδω.Ειδηση δεν πηρα.Ειναι τελεια......η μπλουζα σου.Αλεξανδρε εισαι μαστορας τελεια & παυλα.*Οτι πιανουν τα χερια σου το κανουν τελειο.*
> 
> Αναμενουμε



*Επειδή όντος ότι θέλω να φτιάξω το κάνω "όσο μπορώ" τέλειο όπως λες...και το έχουν πει και πολλοί... είμαι "τελειομανής" και αυτή είναι η αλήθεια... το έχω σκεφτεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό........και μετά από συζητηση με την σύζυγο...ΝΑΙ πήρα την "μικρή-μεγάλη" απόφαση..να ασχοληθώ με την κατασκευή "απλό κλουβί - ζευγαρώστρα" εν πρώτης...ερασιτεχνικά πάντα !! 
Μιλάω απολύτως σοβαρά !! Θα ξεκινήσω άμεσα...θα βάλω αγγελία μόλις έχω έτοιμο το πρώτο κλουβί σε κάποια free site aggelion και βλέπουμε !! Αν πάει καλά έχει καλώς  Αν πάλι δεν πάει καλά..τι είχα τη έχασα.... ούτως η άλλος "Δυστυχώς" αυτόν τον καιρό κάθομαι !!! 
Εχω ήδη σκεφτεί και έχω καταγράψει σε χαρτί (από το πρωί αυτό κάνω σήμερα) ένα λεπτομερές πλάνο του πρώτου κλουβιού μου με ακριβές μετρήσεις χιλιοστού...σύμφωνα με της υποχρεωτικές ανάγκες κάθε κλουβιού !!
 Περισσότερες Λεπτομέρειες σύντομα....και σίγουρα αυτό που θα βγει....δεν θα μοιάζει ούτε στο ελάχιστο σε όσα έχετε δει από εμένα μέχρι τώρα.....*  :Happy0159: 

*ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΕΣ ???? 

**ΠΟΤΕ !!!!!!!*

----------


## teo24

M'αρεσεις μ'αρεσεις.....(μην το παρεξηγησουμε........)

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μπραβο Αλεξανδρε!!! Τελεια η κλουβα!! Μακαρι να μεναμε κοντα θα μουν η πρωτη σου πελάτισσα!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Μωρέ αν ήμουν και εγώ θα σε προτιμούσα με χίλια!!  :Party0038:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Η κλούβα στο 95%....Σήμερα τοποθέτησα ροδάκια-σύρτη για κλείδωμα στο καπάκι επάνω-περιμετρική κορνίζα-βάψιμο για φινίρισμα !!! Μένει να μου κόψουν τα plexiglas τα οποία θα τοποθετηθούν χαμηλά για να αποφύγουμε σποράκια κλπ στο πάτωμα !!  Ταΐστρες-ποτίστρες θα μπουν αύριο !! Πατίθρες πλαστικές αύριο και αυτές, μέχρι να βρεθούμε με τον Βαγγέλη για την δωράκλα του ΞΥΛΙΝΕΣ ΧΕΙΡΟΠΟΙΗΤΕΣ ΠΑΤΙΘΡΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΑΓΚΟΥΣΕΛΙΑΝΑ ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΥ λέμεεεε !!!     

ΑΝΔΡΕΑ αύριο το LOVEBIRDS σου μπορεί να κάνει τα εγκαίνια και σ'αυτό το παλάτι !!!

*

















*Τα κλαδάκια από τον Βαγγέλη !!!
*


 :: *έρχομαι !!!!!!* :: *έρχομαι !!!* ::

----------


## andreascrete

Μπράβο Αλέξανδρε, φτιάξε του και μια κούνια και αύριο απο το μεσημέρι 12:00 και μετά πέρνα ότι ώρα θές για να το πάρεις!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Το μικρό lovibirds μόλις τριών μηνών είναι στο παλάτι !!! Ενα μεγάλο Ευχαριστώ στον φίλο μου τον Ανδρέα που μου το εμπιστεύτηκε !!!!! 

*




















*VIDEO:
*

----------


## Kostakos

Είναι υβρίδιο? το κλουβί είναι πραγματικό παλάτι και με αρκετά παιχνιδάκια θα είναι παράδεισος!! Να σου ζήσει!!

----------


## mirsini_st

Να σου ζησει το lovebirdακι σου!!!Τελεια η κατασκευη σου!Μακαρι να πιαναν και εμενα τα χερια μου!!!Αλλα  δεν...

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Κώστα ναι είναι υβρίδιο !! Χαλάει τον κόσμο το μικρό !!!  

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μυρσίνη !!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι γλυκα!

Να σου ζησει και μπραβο στον Ανδρεα που στο εμπιστευτικε!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Mια ακόμα ερώτηση που τώρα μου ήρθε όταν εννοείς χαλάει τον κόσμο.... εννοείς πως βγάζει δυνατύ ήχουσ η απλά το κάνει συχνά?

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξη δεν θα του βαλεις κατι σαν τραπεζακι??? κατι σαν βαση??? μια βελτιωση που παιρνει ακομη ειναι να βαλεις πλεξι γκλασ στην καθε πλευρα στους 40 πρωτους ποντους για να μην πεταγονται εκτος κουτσουλιες και φτερα και σπορακια!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Αλεξη δεν θα του βαλεις κατι σαν τραπεζακι??? κατι σαν βαση??? μια βελτιωση που παιρνει ακομη ειναι να βαλεις πλεξι γκλασ στην καθε πλευρα στους 40 πρωτους ποντους για να μην πεταγονται εκτος κουτσουλιες και φτερα και σπορακια!



*Κώστα στριγκλίζει δυνατά και συνεχόμενα μπορώ να πω  !! 

Δημήτρη δεν θα του βάλω βάση προς το παρόν....μέχρι να συνηθίσει η γυναίκα τον όγκο του κλουβιού στο Σαλόνι...έχει πιάσει όλη την γωνία....χαχαχαχαχα !!! Της αρέσει πολυ βέβαια και ας στριγκλίζει το πουλάκι και αυτό με ευχαριστεί !!!  plexiglas είδη το έχω παραγγείλει στους 40 πόντους ύψος εδώ και 2-3 μέρες...αλλά λόγο εορτών δεν προλαβαίνει να μου το κόψει !!  *

----------


## andreascrete

Να σε δώ πόσο θα σας αρέσει σε λίγες μέρες! χαχαχαχα
 :Jumping0045: Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι τους γονείς του και τα άλλα lovebird τα έχω εγώ στο μπαλκόνι και οι τζαμαρίες στο σπίτι έχουν διπλό ηχομονωτικό τζάμι!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Της τελευταίες 2 ωρίτσες...ούτε μιλιά ούτε αχνιά.... Εχει κάτσει στο κλαδάκι και κοιμάται.... λέω ότι είναι από την αλλαγή του περιβάλλον....στρεσαρισμένο το βλέπω !! Εντομεταξή δεν έχει φάει τίποτα ούτε νερό έχει πιει.... να ανησυχώ ??  μπαααα εεεε ???*

----------


## andreascrete

Είναι η πρώτη μέρα,δεν σας γνωρίζει όπως και το χώρο και το κλουβί και απο την παρέα των άλλων lovebird ξαφνικά έμεινε μόνο του και νιώθει ανασφάλεια για να κατέβει να φάει!
Θα πάρει λίγες μέρες να προσαρμοστεί και αν δεν είσαστε όλο μπροστά του, όταν είναι μόνο του αύριο το πρωϊ θα κατέβει να φάει!

----------


## Kostakos

Αλλά αυτές οι στριγκλιές σε ενοχλούν προσωπικά? 
Τέλος πάντων είναι πολυ μπομπιράκι!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δυστυχώς την μέρα εκείνη το lovebird το χάσαμε....  Σηκώθηκα την επομένη το πρωί και ήταν νεκρό !! Σίγουρα από στρες...δεν αναζήτησε καν την τροφή και το νερό του... !!  Στεναχωρηθήκαμε πάρα πολύ μιας και το αγαπήσαμε από την πρώτη στιγμή που το φέραμε...ήταν και μικρούλι το καημένο 3 μηνών 
Περισσότερο όμως η μικρή Κωνσταντίνα που αναζητούσε την Μπέλα........ Της είπαμε ψέματα ότι ήρθε ο Ανδρέας και το πήρε πίσω για να μας φέρει ένα πιο μεγάλο και πιο όμορφο και έτσι κάπως την ξεγελάσαμε... !! 

Σήμερα το πρωί ο ΑΝΔΡΈΑΣ μας έδωσε ένα πανέμορφο "red rumped parakeet" !! Προσέξτε τώρα διαφορά.... με το που μπήκε στο "παλάτι" δεν πέρασε καν 1 ώρα και έμαθε όλο τον χώρο του..πάνω κάτω συνέχεια... και έφαγε κιόλας...και κελαηδάει πάρα πολύ !!!*  :Love0001:  * 

Σύντομα και οι πρώτες νέες φώτο...*

----------


## Kostakos

Aχ μωρέ τι κρίμα!! Και ήταν και ομορφούτσικο, Αλλά δεν πειράζει πήγε σίγουρα στον lovebirdοπαράδεισο!
Εγώ θέλω να δω φώτο από το red rumped parakeet!

----------


## vicky_ath

Η συνέχεια της ιστορίας των Red rumped του Αλέξανδρου εδώ: *Billys & Bella..Μια ιστορία αγάπης??? Θα δείξει!!*

----------


## mitsman

Ο τιτλος μ'αρεσει.... χα αχ χα αχ χα χα χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μετά τα όσα ωραία είπαμε εδώ -->* http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...l=1#post461406*  πάμε να δούμε τώρα και άλλα ωραία....όμορφες αλλαγές στο κλουβί τον "RED RUMPED PARAKEET !!

Τη έφτιαξε πάλι ο Βαγγέλης....τη έφτιαξε.... ξύλινες φοβερές πατύθρες με άμεση Θετική ανταπόκριση από τους Παπαγάλους , παιχνίδια που και εκεί είχαμε άμεση ανταπόκριση !! Όλα τέλεια !! 

**Περάσαμε ένα Σαββάτο πολύ ευχάριστο !!!*  ::

----------


## vag21

> *Επειδή όντος ότι θέλω να φτιάξω το κάνω "όσο μπορώ" τέλειο όπως λες...και το έχουν πει και πολλοί... είμαι "τελειομανής" και αυτή είναι η αλήθεια... το έχω σκεφτεί εδώ και πολύ καιρό........και μετά από συζητηση με την σύζυγο...ΝΑΙ πήρα την "μικρή-μεγάλη" απόφαση..να ασχοληθώ με την κατασκευή "απλό κλουβί - ζευγαρώστρα" εν πρώτης...ερασιτεχνικά πάντα !! 
> Μιλάω απολύτως σοβαρά !! Θα ξεκινήσω άμεσα...θα βάλω αγγελία μόλις έχω έτοιμο το πρώτο κλουβί σε κάποια free site aggelion και βλέπουμε !! Αν πάει καλά έχει καλώς  Αν πάλι δεν πάει καλά..τι είχα τη έχασα.... ούτως η άλλος "Δυστυχώς" αυτόν τον καιρό κάθομαι !!! 
> Εχω ήδη σκεφτεί και έχω καταγράψει σε χαρτί (από το πρωί αυτό κάνω σήμερα) ένα λεπτομερές πλάνο του πρώτου κλουβιού μου με ακριβές μετρήσεις χιλιοστού...σύμφωνα με της υποχρεωτικές ανάγκες κάθε κλουβιού !!
>  Περισσότερες Λεπτομέρειες σύντομα....και σίγουρα αυτό που θα βγει....δεν θα μοιάζει ούτε στο ελάχιστο σε όσα έχετε δει από εμένα μέχρι τώρα.....* 
> 
> *ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ ΚΟΥΒΕΝΤΕΣ ???? 
> 
> **ΠΟΤΕ !!!!!!!*


πολυ καλη σκεψη αλεξανδρε.αν και οι τιμες ειναι καλες στους δυσκολους καιρους που περναμε πιστευω θα πας καλα.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Σήμερα 24/6/2012 το κλουβί με τα red rumped parakeet* *βγήκε έξω στον βοτανόκηπο για την μόνιμη πλέων θέση του Χειμώνα-Καλοκαίρι !!!  Η λιμνούλα σήμερα αφαιρέθηκε (στην θέση θα φυτευτούν νέα βότανα) απο εκεί, και η μεγάλη θηλυκιά χελώνα αυτήν την ώρα βρίσκετε σε μια πολύ μεγαλύτερη λίμνη με άλλες 4 χελώνες ίδιου μεγέθους. Την χάρισα σε έναν πολύ καλό φίλο του Ανδρέα (andreascrete) !!

*


*




Κατασκευή βάσης !!

*



*Με την βοήθεια του Ανδρέα ανεβάσαμε το κλουβί στην βάση του ! 
Αμέσως τοποθέτησα (πρόχειρα) και σήτα αλουμινίου για παν ενδεχόμενο.....  Και λέω πρόχειρα γιατί σύντομα θα φτιάξω τελαροσά που θα ανοίγει σε όλο το μήκος και πλάτος του κλουβιού και εκεί θα τοποθετηθεί η σύτα ώστε να έχω πρόσβαση στο εσωτερικό του κλουβιού... !! 

*








*Με αυτήν την ενέργεια σήμερα μου δόθηκε και η ευκαιρία να καθαρίσω τον κήπο.... 
*

----------


## ananda

*μαστορ-Αλέξανδρε...πότε είπαμε ότι παίρνεις τα εργαλεία σου και έρχεσαι Ερμιόνη? 
πόσο να ζηλέψω ακόμα την ( τις ) κατασκεύη σου* *!!!
μπράβο και πάλι μπράβο σου!!!*

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Η τελαροσές.... που λέγαμε εδώ και καιρό μπήκαν μπροστά !!!*  :: 







*Μόλις στεγνώσει το χρώμα, θα τοποθετηθούν με μεντεσέδες (θα ανοιγοκλείνουν) στο κλουβί για ασφάλεια !!! 

*

----------


## Lucky13

Αλεξανδρε εχω ζηλέψει πολυ αυτό που ειδα(με την καλή έννοια ) θα προσπαθήσω να φτιάξω κάτι ανάλογο για το δικό μου lovebird Ελπιζω να είμαι αντάξιος σου αλλά και να μπορέσω να ανταποκριθώ στις ανάγκες του lovebird μου!
υγ: θα είναι ψυλο αντιγραφη Ελπιζω να μην έχω προβλήματα με τα copyrights  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Προχώρα Μιχάλη !! Άνοιξε νέο θέμα με την κατασκευή σου να παρακολουθούμε πως πας !! 

Ολες οι κατασκευές εδώ στο φόρουμ είναι για να δίνουμε ιδέες σε μέλη ώστε να ξεκινήσουν να φτιάχνουν και εκείνοι της δικές τους !! Το αν θα βγει αντίγραφο, ή ακόμα και πολύ καλύτερο, βεβαίως και θα το χαρούμε. Αν όχι και μόνο οι προσπάθεια μετράει !!*  :Happy:

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> *Προχώρα Μιχάλη !! Άνοιξε νέο θέμα με την κατασκευή σου να παρακολουθούμε πως πας !! 
> 
> Ολες οι κατασκευές εδώ στο φόρουμ είναι για να δίνουμε ιδέες σε μέλη ώστε να ξεκινήσουν να φτιάχνουν και εκείνοι της δικές τους !! Το αν θα βγει αντίγραφο, ή ακόμα και πολύ καλύτερο, βεβαίως και θα το χαρούμε. Αν όχι και μόνο οι προσπάθεια μετράει !!*


Σπρώξε το αμάξι να πάρει μπροστά και είμαι μαζί σου.. Ίσως μας ακολουθήσουν και άλλοι στα αγαπητά μας χόμπι..

----------

